# Guess the breed



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

we welcomed this little man into our lives on Friday his name is loki he is 8 weeks of age and is a little darling cant imaginehttp://https://www.facebook.com/pho...685940635.1073741862.566560634&type=1&theater life with out him


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry it wont let me upload a photo


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leonberger?


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

nope not a leonberger a good try


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> image


Well it looks like a Grizzly bear that's looking down on the little thing ..


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm inclined to say tibetan mastiff, or something of that type. Maybe estrela mountain dog.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

SilverWings said:


> I'm inclined to say tibetan mastiff, or something of that type. Maybe estrela mountain dog.


yippe we a have a winner well done sliverwings he is a Tibetan mastiff!! he is a little bear at the moment he weighs in at 9.10kgs


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Beaten to it - I'd have guessed that - or a Caucasian.

Gorgeous chunky critter! :flrt:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

he is begin a little monkey today! can't imagine life without him now I will update once he gets older so everyone can see how he developers. hope everyone enjoys the photos


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

He is a beaut, look forward to seeing pics as he grows up.


----------



## joannexxlxx (Feb 25, 2015)

Love Tibetan mastiffs Absoloutly gorgeous x x x


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

here is loki enjoying the sunshine he has grown so much in the two weeks we have had him


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## joannexxlxx (Feb 25, 2015)

Gorgeous xx


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, just beautiful, keep them pics coming


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

mitsi said:


> Wow, just beautiful, keep them pics coming


i will mitsi but he normally does a runner once camera comes out lol this is how he sleeps


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

rare photo of loki posing for the camera


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

Where did you get her from and how much been looking for one for ever you so lucky all the best with her she's stunning


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

andy140365 said:


> Where did you get her from and how much been looking for one for ever you so lucky all the best with her she's stunning


 I got him from Liverpool the breeder has two left I paid 950 he is a little darling here is the breeders website home - Nularma tm's and here is her ad Tibetan Mastiff Male | Warrington, Cheshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

loki is 11 weeks old today he cant go down till the 7th of may he weighs in at 13 kilos so I have brought him a pet stroller so he can get out and about safely with out to many people stopping me I hope you enjoy the photos


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

loki growing up his first day at training school


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Hes so pretty


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, if the op doesn't mind I shall turn this into a "Guess the Breed" thread? DO NOT LOOK AT THE DROP DOWN LIST IN MY SIGNATURE - that is cheating. Try this one -


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

My youngest girl 4 years. lovely personality, what do you think she is? 

Loads of pictures for guessing, although the parents do give you a heads up.











Her Dad
My Taz



Her Mum
My Cassie


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice dog, is she a cross-breed? If so I'd say she's definitely got staffy in her but the first picture looks a bit labrador-ish. Am I along the right lines?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Almost spot on but there is another one in the mix, to make her so short, she is a cross of three all three of them are.


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Corgi maybe? The colours are similar.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

lol many people have said and pug (her tail curls over) and she's only 14inchs from paw to shoulder. 

I have no idea what your dog is though, i love the colouring, some kind of terrier face and eyes don't know about those ears though.
I keep thinking pinscher but she doesn't have have thin enough face or pointy ears.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

@ Rogue: Beagle/Staffie/yellow Lab X?

@ZB: Manchester terrier? (keep mixing them up with Boston Terriers, lol, completely different look) I thought Min Pincher at first but their faces are different...


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, Manchester Terrier it is. Most definitely not a Boston Terrier :lol2:

Rogue: Welsh Collie?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nope and nope lol its a very common terrier although KC doesn't recognize it as a terrier or doesn't name it a terrier after its first two name.

She is Staff cross Labrador cross


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Well in that case it is quite possibly either Jack Russell or Patterdale Terrier.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

She's Staff x Labrador x Jack Russell :2thumb:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

ZachyBoy said:


> Well, if the op doesn't mind I shall turn this into a "Guess the Breed" thread? DO NOT LOOK AT THE DROP DOWN LIST IN MY SIGNATURE - that is cheating. Try this one -
> 
> image


zachyboy your stunning dog is a Manchester terrier!! don't see them very often but they stunning!!


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

loki at 5 months


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

loki with my sister


----------

